# PX4 Storm: Black or Inox?



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

Not that it matters for performance, but what's your preferences on the looks between the two? Any real pics of the Inox would be appreciated too. I like em both.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Two tone FTW. I think the Inox ones look sweet...


----------



## skinnyb (Jan 18, 2013)

I like the looks of Inox however both of mine are black.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

skinnyb said:


> I like the looks of Inox however both of mine are black.


Yes, I owned two previously... and, both of those were black.. But only because the Inox ones were not yet out.

I have had numerous polymer guns over the years that I had the slides hard chromed. I love the 2 tone look.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Black for sure... 2 tone is sooo 90's, lol.

The finish is so durable and smooth, I think it looks beautiful in all black... but to each his own.

Either way your still getting a great handgun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, for the 92 - I ONLY like the gun in black. I do not care for the inox. But on a polymer gun - I do like the slide being silver.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I think a black slide & OD or Coyote poly frame would be sharp... like the newer Nano models. The PX4 would be a good model for colored frames imo.


----------

